# Question About Amazon Sword Leaves



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I uploaded a picture of my newish (planted about 3 weeks) and am curious about its leaves. Do these look like anything but older beat up leaves? If just older, when do I want to prune them, and when I prune should I just cut back on the stem as close to the base as I can go?

I treat 1x a week with flourish as directed on bottle and every other day 1 cap of flourish excel.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Pan...

I think your plant looks fine. It takes some plants months to get used to certain tank conditions.

The best things I did for my plants was to change half the water in the tank every week, stop vacuuming the gravel and stock the tank well with fish. The combination of the fish waste and lots of clean, treated water is almost as important as the proper lighting.

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can trim the older beaten leaves of. Cut as close to the bottom as possible or pull the plant up and peel them off.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Never having any aquatic plants before, and not much of a green thumb in the yard, I wasn't quite sure. Ill keep up with the water changes and slow / stop the heavy vacuuming. I've been looking to add some more plants too. I hope to add some micro sword around a piece of driftwood on the left side of my tank that looks a bit like a stump. I've read its good for beginners and not too demanding of light.


----------

